# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  5.56 SS109 FNB projectiles

## R93

I have 250 pulled 62gr SS109 projectiles to swap for 50 x 6.5 130 gr scirocco or LR accubonds.
Great projectiles for you Rattle gun enthusiasts 😊

----------


## res

Or what $?

----------


## R93

$45 Inc postage

----------


## R93

Bump!

----------


## marky123

howdy
how did you pull them please?
MARK

----------


## R93

Hornady collet puller.
They shoot sweet as. Just no use to me as I only use my .223 on animals.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## robh500

PM sent

----------

